# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ4

## hangnt

Một hành trình thú vị đến Phan Thiết – Mũi Né thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng với thiên nhiên ưu đãi khí hậu ôn hòa và nắng ấm quanh năm, hòa mình vào làn nước biển trong xanh vắt, thả mình thư giãn trên bãi cát trắng mịn trải dài. Tất cả sẽ giúp bạn có một kỳ nghỉ lý tưởng tại điểm du lịch hoang sơ hấp dẫn này. Đặc biệt bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm một hoạt động thú vị đó là chinh phục đồi Cát bay và thưởng thức những món hải sản tươi ngon. Bạn có thể ghé qua Đại Nam trước khi đến với thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng tại Phan Thiết – Mũi Né, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng ngôi đền Đại Nam Văn Hóa – ngôi đền lớn nhất Việt Nam, với cảnh quang sông hồ, núi non bao phủ , tham quan vườn thú rộng lớn, khám phá khu vui chơi giải trí hiện đại…


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tour Tp.Hcm - Đại Nam - Phan Thiết - Mũi Né
*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 3.390.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, vé trò chơi tại KDL Đại Nam

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY CPTM VÀ DU LỊCH THIÊN ĐƯỜNG Á CHÂU- VIETNAM PATTOURS

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Sài Gòn - Phan Thiết - Mũi Né - Đồi Cát Bay - Hòn Rơm - KDL*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 6,590,000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 31/5, 02,14,16,18/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ĐẠI VIỆT

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Phuket Thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng*

Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêmGiá tour: 15.990.000 VND/kháchGiá Trẻ em: 12.790.000 VNDPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 5,19,26/6

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Đài Loan:Cao Hùng - Đài Trung - Đài Bắc 6N5Đ*

Thời gian: 06 ngày 05 đêmGiá tour: 16.680.000 VND/kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 24/6

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Liên Bang Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

